# letter of consent from owner for planning permission



## bragan (9 Jul 2008)

I am applying for planning permission to build a house on my fathers land. I have been told that I need a letter of consent from my father to say that I can apply for permission on his land. 

Does anyone have any sample text that can be used for this letter? I don't really know what I need to say. I can't find any templates on local county council website.

Any samples would be appreciated


----------



## Vanilla (9 Jul 2008)

'I confirm that I am the owner of land at Ballydung. 

I further confirm that I am aware that my son, Sonnyboy, is making an application for planning permission on said land.

I have seen a copy of this application and consent wholly to same as the landowner.

Brown envelope is in the post to my local councillor.'

Three out of the above four sentences are correct, guess which three.


----------



## lorna (9 Jul 2008)

great reply Vanilla, the brown envelope would be the no. 1 priority where i hail from.


----------

